# Match the composer with the painist



## PianoCoach (Nov 28, 2010)

I know, it's hard. Can only use pianists of recorded era music. Please include your reasons. Here's my choices:

Bach -- Glenn Gould (very mechanical, counterpoint bravo)

Mozart -- help me out here. Most of the showmen overplay Mozart and the less popular pianists play Mozart about right. (my opinion) Anyone have suggestions?

Beethoven -- Alfred Brendel or Artur Schnabel (love them both. Strong dynamics and intricate expression)

Brahms -- Evgeny Kissin (love his waltz on youtube) otherwise don't have a favorite. Maybe my teacher Albert Muhlboch -- a great concert pianist. 

Lizst -- Vladimir Horowitz (the master 20th century showman performances are worthy of the king pianist of the romantic era)

Chopin -- Arthur Rubenstein (soft, lyrical hands ... beauty.)

Rachmaninoff -- easy. Himself


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll help you

Mozart - concertos by Brendel


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Prokofiev - Richter (Pretty much everything, except what few works he didn't record, like 3rd Piano Concerto. That goes to Argerich)


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm not much into pain. So I pretty much would avoid painists.

But pianists. I love pianists.

Cage - David Tudor (he wrote most of his piano stuff for Tudor, so of course)

Kagel - Paulo Alvares (OK, so I've only heard Alvares in the Kagel piano works. But I've heard other Kagel by other people, and Alvares seems to have the right approach--equal parts precision and shenanigans.)

Rzewski - Rzewski (see Rachmaninoff - Rachmaninoff)

Ten Holt - Wieringa and de Haas (these two really seem to like what they're doing)

Schoenberg - Brendel (I just got the piano concerto with Brendel and Gielen. I don't know yet whether it's the one I prefer, having only heard it once. But I wanted to mention Brendel in another context besides Beethoven, where I agree he rules.)


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

PianoCoach seems to have made two threads about this, the other one being here. I think a moderator should delete one of them, probably this one.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh hold on, I misread the question.

Prokofiev - Richter, still, since he was quite familiar with _pain_.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Scriabin...*

with Scriabin, Richter, Howowitz....

A great composer this one...One of the very best, not well known though....a big pity!

Martin Pitchon

:tiphat:


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Bach -- Glenn Gould (very mechanical, counterpoint bravo)

_Richter?_ I know style is different from Gould's

Mozart -- help me out here. Most of the showmen overplay Mozart and the less popular pianists play Mozart about right. (my opinion) Anyone have suggestions?

*Horowitz*

Beethoven -- Alfred Brendel or Artur Schnabel (love them both. Strong dynamics and intricate expression)

Brahms -- Evgeny Kissin (love his waltz on youtube) otherwise don't have a favorite. Maybe my teacher Albert Muhlboch -- a great concert pianist. 
_how about G. Sokolov ( underrated imo interpreter)_

Lizst -- Vladimir Horowitz (the master 20th century showman performances are worthy of the king pianist of the romantic era)

Chopin -- Arthur Rubenstein (soft, lyrical hands ... beauty.)

*K. Zimmerman?*

Rachmaninoff -- easy. Himself
_ Horowitz. _Rachmaninoff himself said once that Horowitz is one of the best interpreters of his works.

just my suggestions


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I can imagine a painophone.


----------



## LHB (Nov 1, 2015)

Ravel - Entremont
Murail - Nonken
Ferneyhough - Pace
Stockhausen - Aloys Kontarsky
Scriabin - Laredo


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Prokofiev - Argerich
Mozart - Brendel
Beethoven - Gilels
Schubert - Schiff
Chopin - Argerich
Bach - Gould
Rachmaninoff - Ashkenazy
Scriabin - Richter


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

some guy said:


> I'm not much into pain. So I pretty much would avoid painists.
> 
> But pianists. I love pianists.
> 
> ...


Show-off!!!  I can't compete with that.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - Tureck
Beethoven - Gilels
Brahms - Katchen
Chopin - Pollini
Haydn - Brendel
Mozart - Uchida
Schubert - Brendel
Schumann - Kempff
Scriabin - Sofronitsky


----------



## sam93 (Nov 9, 2015)

I have many favourite pianists that I believe play the great works best, however the ones that stand out for me are Brendel for Beethoven and Ashkenazy for Chopin.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Morton Feldman- Aki Takahashi

e.g. this wonderful performance of Triadic Memories


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Nono - Pollini 

Enescu - Borac

Albeniz - Larrocha


----------



## Chopiniana93 (Sep 6, 2015)

Scriabin-Richter and Sofronitsky


----------

